# Painting, small sheetrock jobs, ceiling texture, and real estate closing repairs.



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

I am an individual contractor with 30years experience who is semi-retired, but still would like to do home/commercial interior or exterior repairs that do not require a large crew. Open to bartering within reason. All work is guaranteed to customer satisfaction before final payment. Worked on rental properties for major real estate companies in the past before these companies closed their rental departments. Will consider all jobs.


----------

